
Ask HN: What issue and project tracking software do you use? - debt
I assume most teams use Jira.
======
jmduke
For my work (a startup, to give you sense of scale), we use GitHub Issues +
Projects. Projects is still in a little bit of a 1.0 stage but does its job
well enough in terms of giving you very bare-bones lanes to funnel issues +
priorities.

For my personal projects, I use a combination of GitHub Issues for technical
planning (and now I plan on using
[https://www.realartists.com/blog/ship-20.html](https://www.realartists.com/blog/ship-20.html),
which launched yesterday and has been _fantastic_ in my limited time with it)
and Trello for marketing/content planning.

